# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Не печатает МФУ HP psc14010

## Vad0s91

Операционная система Windows 7 32-bit
мфу Hp psc14010. драйвера качал с оф сайта
из средств HP которые установились с драйвером можно "выравнивать печать" и т.п, чистить картриджи, принтер вроде реагирует на эти действия.печатать отказывается, мотивируя тем что "печать невозможна из за неправильной настройки принтера"
срочно нужно печатать а принтер стоит. что делать, подскажите, заранее очень благодарен. ногами не пинайте если где такая темка была. 
с уважением, Вадим.:)

----------


## Cheechako

Там же (на сервере HP) дополнительно предлагается "Программа HP для диагностики печати" (две версии). "Неправильная настройка" в общем случае может относиться к чему угодно - неправильно установлен размер/поля бумаги, попытка цветной печати при отсутствии цветного картриджа (и наоборот),...
Можно посмотреть _рекомендации Microsoft'а_, хотя обычно от них не так много пользы.

----------

